
Prisoners built 2 PCs from parts, then hacked the state's network - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/prisoners_built_computer_connected_to_states_network/
======
jedberg
It's too bad they couldn't figure out how to generate their own release forms!

~~~
Fjolsvith
Most criminals don't think big enough.

